# Confused about egg share costs



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi all,

I know that some of you are at Cromwell Darlo.

I'm just confused to what you actually have to pay for when egg sharing there. Their literature says that you have to pay for:

Initial Consultation
Any follow up appointments
Semen Analysis (hubby has only had this done just recently)
Screening test for us both
Any investigations prior to treatment
HFEA Licence Fee ( I know you have to pay this anyway)
ICSI (which I don't think we'll need as hubby's count is fine)
Medication package

I always thought that the drugs were part of your egg share package and not paid for separately

Can someone enlighten me on whats what?

Thanks

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Vicki 
Sadly i can't say for cromwell, but at SEFC (nuffield t/wells) you do get your drugs included in the egg share, 
like cromwell we have to pay for:
Initial Consultation which is costing us around £150.00
Any follow up appointments are £80
Semen Analysis £45.00 
Screening test for us both ? think these mean blood test, etc you could see if you doctor is willing to do these even if you pay nhs cost for blood test it works out cheaper than private 
Any investigations prior to treatment, think this is to see if you have any issue/ hubby such as tubes etc but to have got this far i am assuming you have had these like me, 
HFEA Licence Fee ours is £103.00
ICSI ~ we may need this depends on the next SA result cost £700.00,

wonder why they have put medication package as if we needed donor eggs it says on the list of charge your drugs and donors drugs, as sadly the person needing the eggs pays for this,  ~ they make so much money out of people wish the whole process was cheaper ~ its such a massive rollorcaster but struggling to fund it dosent help !!

good luck wishing you well ! 
Sara xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Vicki,

I am like sara cos I am at a different clinic but thought I would post cos its always good to get different peoples experiences with things like this.

I am at Care Nottingham and our egg share package is £550,this includes all appointments,scan,follow up,tests and IVF.

Its £850 extra for ICSI, and another £100 for down reg drug upgrade,I wish all clinics would charge the same so we all know where we stand.

Good luck sweetie

Kelly x


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

I'm not at the same Clinic as you but at our Clinic we do have to pay for the drugs (about 600 depending), Semen Analysis, Initial Consultation, follow up appointments,Screening test for both of us,HFEA Licence Fee and we do need ICSI whiich is 755, and 103 pounds for the IVF (thats the reduce cost bit for egg sharing) so all in all it will be costing us around 1800-1900, still a lot cheaper than the 4600 we paid on our first go (without egg sharing)

The Clinics do seem to vary a lot in the prices.

CJ x


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

hi vicky

Im at cromwell darlington there brochure is abit confusing with pricing
I paid £150 for inital consultation and £40 for sperm testing
All my blood tests I got through my gp saved some £
And £103 to the hfea that was it £263 for a cycle

Kelly went to an open evening and saved the £190 for consultation and semen analysis and is getting most of her bloods through gp so will only probably have the hfea fee to pay

I didnt pay for drugs except when i had to dr for slightly longer as my lining wouldnt shrink and paid for a private script of £39 for suprefact

Give them a call and speak to the egg share co-ordinator claire she will answer any questions you have 01325 371 070

Here is there website address with costs scroll down to the bottom it doesnt mention paying for drugs http://www.cromwellivfcentres.com/egg_sharers.html

good luck

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Marble,

Looks like I'm going to have t make a choice now...do I go to Bourn Hall or Cromwell. 

I think I'll book to go to one of the open evenings in Cromwell and see whats what.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya vikki
Iam at cromwell and i think the costs are fantastic really cheap.Mr mamiso just went through exactly wot u pay for on thursday
We went to an opening evening which they do every 6weeks next one due approx 3weeks if u attend this which we did u get free consultation which includes inital consultation,internal scan,councilling and ur partner gets free semen analysis which u save a total of £190 which is amazing!!!!!SOOO u wud pay if ur having ivf
HFEA FEE of £103 thats all u pay if its ivf u need they have now took the charges off for drugs package as the recepiant pays that!
So ur totall price at cromwell for ivf will be ONLY the £103,thats if u attend the opeing evening!
We got told we needed ivf but wen the results off partners semen analysis came back it showed slight motility which we are now going in for icsi which is an extra £600 so we now pay £703 including HFEA fee which isnt bad at all considering its about £5000 without egg sharing
Hope i made that clear if not just give me a shout and i will help u on anything 
love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Ta Kelly!,

Hubby has already recently had SA done (nearly three weeks ago), don't think we'll need ICSI as his count is 101,000,000 per ml and 56% moving.

I think I will go to one of the open evenings when the school hols start.

Thanks for that!

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya 
Have u got one of there information packs?
We were told that he has exellent count, but slight motility probs which icsi will be a better option for us,so iam glad thats wot they decided on and helping us achieve our dream,
Your welcome hun anything u wud like to know i will try and help u hunnie just ask away!
Gudluck
love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Yep..I have Cromwells info pack it's just all so daunting   

I'm going to go to GP nMonday and ask if he'll do my bloods for me so hopefully I can be one step ahead and I'm going to lend him my info pack to read so he knows whats what as he is a very rural practice he doesn't know anything about egg sharing etc.


Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh same thinking as me vicki
I just been to the blood theif yesturday and got 7 loads of tests done ready for him asking me If ur gp does them for u which they shud if u were to get them all done at the clinic they charge u £620 
So it comes to show much much ur saving,I dont no anything about the other clinics but i wud recomment cromwell to any body,the staff are amazing people!
love kelly


----------

